# A little excitement Friday night



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

In today's world, even little podunk towns, you pay attention to things that we never gave a thought to in the past. That's what happened at work Friday night.

One of the employees opened the back door of the business and immediately encountered a backpack blocking the door. Oh? Better let someone know about this. That someone asked called the local PD and asked that a car be sent and this is why.

OK, about five minutes later the PD is saying clear the store, move your vehicles across the road. OK. City and County was there, then the FD showed up. About a half hour later we were told they were sending the bomb squad from another bigger city.

Kaboom! The robot blows up the bag. After examining it nothing was found but things that were obviously school related.

The next evening a woman and teenage son show up asking if we found the bag. Uh yes, one of the police organizations has it. 

We may never know what happened with the mother and son or if they ever tried to retrieve what was left of the backpack. One thing is for certain, it wasn't a dull night.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Better safe than sorry. Unfortunately this is the times we live in Robin, and it's only going to get worse.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

That's crazy. I would be scared and want to go home


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

That just made me cringe, esp to think if the mom and her child picked it up. But, as Dawg said, it's only going to get worse!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Talk about this day and age, that's the way things are. Or like me I tape all the true murder mysteries and watch them nightly, and speed thru the zillion commercials. so now I know that many husbands kill their wives because divorce costs more than getting
A life insurance policy and killing her. And they think they won't get caught? now I intersperse them with Fixerupper. I just learned recently that all or most high schools in Florida (or nationwide?). How awful. Robin, I don't know if that occurrence is more funny or scary!


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

Kind of strange that it was a left by the door so I guess there would've been a reason to wonder about it.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

robin416 said:


> In today's world, even little podunk towns, you pay attention to things that we never gave a thought to in the past. That's what happened at work Friday night.
> 
> One of the employees opened the back door of the business and immediately encountered a backpack blocking the door. Oh? Better let someone know about this. That someone asked called the local PD and asked that a car be sent and this is why.
> 
> ...


That seems a bit over the top for a backpack but I guess you never know.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I found out later that an actual bomb had been found in the smaller town south of us. So, I guess with that happening not so long ago they were on high alert for a repeat. 

A couple thought for certain drugs would be found in the backpack since it was abandoned in such a strange spot. That it was just waiting for whoever to pick it up.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Yes the state of our world has things, that when I was a kid would be routine, now spark assumptions of terror or bombings. I go with the "better safe than sorry" philosophy, especially with the other bomb nearby.  glad it was nothing and everyone was ok. Bet that kid is grounded for a while!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

That had to have been a little upsetting. I'm glad it turned out to be nothing though!


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

robin416 said:


> I found out later that an actual bomb had been found in the smaller town south of us. So, I guess with that happening not so long ago they were on high alert for a repeat.
> 
> A couple thought for certain drugs would be found in the backpack since it was abandoned in such a strange spot. That it was just waiting for whoever to pick it up.


Well that makes sense then.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

and where exactly do you work, Robin???


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not any place that would be considered a target. Not a government agency or the PO or even any where that a disgruntled former employee would do something like that. 

The little I know about the other one was that it was a POed former employee. Guess now he's a POed inmate wearing a striped jump suit.


----------

